# my budgies bite my hand whenever they perch on my finger?



## Faris

so this website has helped me a lot in taking care of my budgies now yesterday I took a step to make one of my budgie to perch on my hand
the green one did perched not only perched but he was the first to start eating from my hand now after perching on my hand I kept my hand still but it started biting my hand fingers n thumb but slightly but I didn't move my hand..they bite everything tht is their in their cage I dnt knw why so now the other budgie came so she followed the green as she always does becoz they green one starts everything now she bit my hand so wht I found was tht the sky blue budgies bite is harder than the green one...so how can I stop them biting my hand whenever they perch they keep on biting scratchinghmy: so plzz help me again with this...thanks a lot for helping me everytime this forum is really amazing.........!


----------



## aluz

Before taking measures in trying to correct a behaviour, it's important to know the difference between what you call biting.
Budgies can use their beaks to explore new objects/surfaces and they do this by giving a little "test" bite, this is a gentle bite.
Then there is the preening, this is a very gentle nibbling which can be ticklish and budgies do this to show affection, again this is not harmful.
Then there is the true bite as a direct response from feeling threatened and this is also done to show disapproval. This bite is hard and in some cases can even pierce the skin and draw blood. 
It's important to read and decipher the budgie's body language in order to not break the safe boundaries which will lead to this biting. Respecting a pet bird's personal space and not to intrude when they aren't receptive is equally important.

These links may be useful:
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html


----------



## FaeryBee

*Have you taken the time to read through all of the Budgie Articles and Stickies on the forum? 
Doing so will be a great help to you in learning about your budgies behavior and how to best care for them.

aluz has provided you with good information and links.

Remember you will have a better experience with your birds when you take the time and initiative to learn all you can about them and their behaviors. 
There is a wealth of information already offered throughout the forum and I encourage you to make good use of it. *


----------



## Wiki

It's important to remember that our birds use their beak the way we use a hand. So what we call "beaking", where they use their beak and tongue to feel something, is distinguished from biting, where they usually latch on.

Sometimes they'll use their beak to steady themselves, so as they go to step up, they'll reach with their beak before they move a foot. This is akin to us grabbing a hand rail before we step up onto something. As long as you don't pull away, this is unlikely to progress into a bite.

Your hand is new, interesting territory to be explored - so please don't be surprised if they check it very carefully with their beak (especially if you've usually given them millet with your hand! They need to check and make sure you're not hiding any..). Once your hands are completely familiar, then the beaking will reduce. But be sure to distinguish beaking from biting. It's important for you to know the difference so you can understand what they intend, and respond accordingly.


----------



## Island

Do they actually bite your fingers (does it hurt?) or they "nibble'? Because budgies nibble on almost every thing. My budgie nibbles my fingers/nails whenever he is perching my hand as well, it is quite normal. They could also nibble on your face (cheeks/nose) or hair, kinda like they are preening you, if they bond with you well.


----------

